
.com vs .net domain name? - ryan

======
ryan
Here's a scenario: my co-founder and I are trying to finalize our
company/website name. We have two names right now, one we like slightly better
than the other.

The problem is, the .com for the 'better' name is held by a squatter who wants
$25k! I hold the .net and .org.

The 'worse' domain is slightly longer (an extra syllable), and from my tests
so far people find it a bit harder to pronounce. The positive is I own the
.com/.net/.org

So my question to the bright minds here: how hard do you think it is to brand
a company with a .net domain (and potentially purchase the .com when we can
afford it)? I know some companies have done it.

Would you go with a slightly-better-name.net, or a slightly-worse-name.com?

~~~
jward
Email the squatter and be very firm and offer a reasonable amount for the .com
you want. Couple hundred bucks at the most. Don't go higher, and don't give
him twenty five grand or the pisant will just go buy more domains he won't
use.

If you can't get it up front, go with the .com you own now. I may be bitter
and jaded, but I'm sure anyone who has ever tried to register a domain name
feels the same way. Domain squatters and ad spammers are lifeforms barely
above spammers and slightly below the bacteria that grows in sewer sludge. If
you get enough success to let you be exploited into paying his ransom, he'll
just raise it.

After all, it's now more valuable. Get it now, get it cheap, or get another
name.

------
mauricecheeks
<http://radar.net> seems to be working fine and radar.com is something
entirely different and dumb. They went with the .net because the .com was
taken.

------
brett
.com

